# hummingbird migration



## Old Coot (Oct 25, 2007)

It's just getting started. You can track it here.

http://hummingbirds.net/map.html


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Heavens, I hope they stay south for a WHILE yet.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

Another 5-6 weeks and they will be here.


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 25, 2007)

Almost to Tennessee


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

SE Michigan usually sees its first hummingbird by April 10th. I advise all my customers to put out the feeders by Tax Day.


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

We dont have any here. YET!


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

according to the migration map the first ones were spotted in SE Michigan on April 2nd. I had my feeder out the next day. No takers yet.


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

I feel bad for any hummingbirds that get here now, it is unfriendly weather.:sad:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I just got my feeders out and I "thought" I had cleaned them but apparently NOT. And hubby put them in a plastic bag for me and put them in the closet. Just got done cleaning the one and its out, the 2nd is soaking and I will wait until I see some activity before I put that one out.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

Customers of mine are starting to report that they are seeing Hummingbirds in their yards. This is the Chesterfield/New Baltimore area.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Had two at my feeders yesterday. 10 miles north of Fremont. I did see one other one last week......... 

Don't think the big migration has made it this far though......


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nothing on the huron river as of yet.But with the wind who would know :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Wife put her feeder out today.


----------



## barryl (Apr 21, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Wife put her feeder out today.


----------



## barryl (Apr 21, 2002)

Mom and Dad in Burton Mi reported their first hummingbirds.


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Put one of ours out yesterday. Got the wife a beautiful new glass feeder for one of her birthday presents. We don't usually see good numbers of them until we put out all of our flowers. That is usually around Mothers day.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

They willbe to the bridge by the weekend assuming no strong N winds.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

We've had our feeders (3) out since the 10th and haven't seen anything yet.:sad: FRANK


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Put the feeder out a week ago. Saw my first yesterday.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Funny the only one's I've been seeing are males........... Have a male sitting on the feeder as I write this.


----------

